# My Scarey Little Girl 2008



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

This is my daughter Catherine. She's 8 years old. Instead of going trick or treating Halloween night she wanted a room of her own in our haunted house. She did such an awesome job. There was an air cannon under her bed. People were coming out of the haunt saying, "That little girl scared the $#!% out of me!" Daddy couldn't be more proud.

























Scarey Daughter video by HalloweenZombie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid194.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid194.photobucket.com/albums/z165/HalloweenZombie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@z165/HalloweenZombie/Catherine1


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hahahaha that's great!

We also had a lot of great compliments about our kid room/play room... Something about little kids really creeps out people!
Go figure..
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome, very...uh cute, I think..? LOL


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Ahhh, a chip off the old block - priceless.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, she must really be into it to give up TOT'ing! Good for her, very cool and cute.:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you have a future haunter there. Very cool.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

that warms my heart! Can I adopt her? hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She is so adorable!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> that warms my heart! Can I adopt her? hehehe


No! She's all mine! I couldn't live without either of my girls. Of course, I keep hearing that I'll change my mind when they are teenagers. Come see me again in 5-9 years.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok - the kid is good , i knew what was going to happen-but her acting was great and she held my attention , and then BAM !!!!! she scarced the crap out of me with the air cannon---that vid is short and sweet but you had to be there... she was great and it looked awsome


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

omg she's so awesome! You've created a little monster now! Adorable too. Actually gave up a night of free candy to help daddy scare people... wow. I bet she had a lot of fun. Is she already talking about doing it next year?


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

That is awesome! I can relate, my little one's are so into Halloween. My seven year old is already "working" with me to plan next years haunt. Coll, man!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Revenant said:


> omg she's so awesome! You've created a little monster now! Adorable too. Actually gave up a night of free candy to help daddy scare people... wow. I bet she had a lot of fun. Is she already talking about doing it next year?


Oh, yeah, she's ready for next year...and she has already let me know that I should be allowing more time between groups so that the groups don't run into each other. She doesn't want the next group to see what's coming before they step inside her room. Plus, she stayed at her post all night. She was more professional than some of the adults...me included. lol

Thanks for the kind words everyone. She read some of the earlier responses and bragged about them at the dinner table to the rest of the family as we were enjoying our Thanksgiving meal. She keeps asking me to check for more responses. lol

Here's some more video of her victims:

Catherine's Victims video by HalloweenZombie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid194.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid194.photobucket.com/albums/z165/HalloweenZombie/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@z165/HalloweenZombie/CatherineScares


----------



## GraveStalker (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Vic - Happy Thanksgiving!

I need some help managing my events -is she available? I need someone to get past the egos and crack the whip. Maybe give a haunted actor training class?

Hope you're well!

Jim


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

omg! that got me! tell her that i said she was EXCELLANT!!!!

really scared the crap out of me...and i wasn't even in the same room!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh....and happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

No wonder you're proud! You have one of the coolest kids I've ever seen... can't wait to show this to my 7 yr. old. She'll love it! Great job


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

She's fantastic Vic!!!!!!!! I can see why you're so proud!


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely a bit of a creepy factor there also. Awsome! Did your daughter also get to make the monster run? The timing looked perfect.

:zombie:


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!! Really impressive little girl! My kids have joined the haunt....finally...lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

She was awesomely creepy. Great job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Shakes said:


> Definitely a bit of a creepy factor there also. Awsome! Did your daughter also get to make the monster run? The timing looked perfect.
> 
> :zombie:


She triggered the air cannon herself. That was half the fun!

Thanks again everyone. My daughter loves and appreciates all the comments!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeh, start em young and mold them into one of us sick demented individuals. Just hope they don't go full out Goth


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Totally awesome! I've directed for roughly 20 yrs, and I could use actors that do as well as her! (Beautiful eyes, too!)

"Daddy says there's a monster under my bed." What was the final line before triggering?

Give her a high five, and I can't wait to see what she does next year!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo shes scary!! awesome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Totally awesome! I've directed for roughly 20 yrs, and I could use actors that do as well as her! (Beautiful eyes, too!)
> 
> "Daddy says there's a monster under my bed." What was the final line before triggering?
> 
> Give her a high five, and I can't wait to see what she does next year!


The final line was, "SO I LET IT EAT HIM!" Do you think I should be worried?


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

thats great! ...does anyone else think they kinda look like the Olsen twins (pre-drugs and bulimia of course^^ 
i just hope whenever my spawn appear on this earth they will be as enthusiastic about mommy's little addiction.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I LOVE it!! Kids are the best!!! Congratulations.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hehehehe!


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

Great idea! And she is FANTASTIC! I LOVE IT!


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow!! Great job. She is awsome. My kids are 6 and 4 and are very interested in what I do for Halloween. I'm really hoping they keep that interest as they get a few years older and can be a part of our yard haunt. My 4 yr old son liked going to all the stores this year to see all the spooky stuff.


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

She did an excllent job. Future haunter in the making!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

My kids love Halloween. But they only wanted to "help" build the props when they were too young to do anything but get in the way. Then they only liked helping on Halloween night when they were still TOTing themselves and could only help in-between emptying treat bags. And now that they are 17, 18, and 19 they just look at it all and say "Cool, Mom. It's even better than last year! You're gonna scare the Sh- - out of those kids." So you are really lucky she is so involved already. And a natural at that. Keep up the great work, little one.


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Very Cool!


----------

